# Show me your engagement ring



## wendy29 (Apr 6, 2007)

hi..

My Bf and i are planning to get engaged when my parents come from korea

But my bf can't decied what type of ring he should get. and i also want to have a ring that tells about us. So we deiced to design my ring..

before i choose one, I want to see everyone's ring first!!

Plz be kind and show me your ring, or your idol ring!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 6, 2007)

I dont even have a bf! LOL


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 6, 2007)

here's mine!!!!!!!! I just got it on Feb. 2...this year!!!!!I finally got it after being together for 12 years................we actually ordered it in our 11th year so there are 11 diamonds in total.............the pic on my finger is the actual ring the other pic is from the place I got it ....I posted it too just to show the detail better! It looks sooooooooo much prettier in person!!

Attachment 32077

Attachment 32078

Attachment 32079

edit........I wanted mine in a bezel setting b/c I wear gloves at work and I didn't want it sticking up!! it's 0.85 carats plus whatever for the side diamonds.


----------



## Rachel48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Here is mine


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 6, 2007)

We didn't get engaged before we were married. We also "eloped" - nobody knew we were doing it + we were poor students so my ring is a cheapo job, just a plain gold band! LOL!

I've seen some beautiful wooden rings, that are really unique, if you like that sort of thing. Here is a link:

Wood Rings, Wooden Wedding and Engagement Bands, Touch Wood at Meadowranch.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 6, 2007)

you have very nice hands!!!! wish I could see a close up of your ring!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't even have a boyfriend. But if I could have any engagement ring at all, I'd want this.





But that's not going to happen! lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG 12 YEARS???? wow that's a long time lol....i been waiting 3 and im like hurry up already lol

i would love to see a close up of it but it look's beautiful


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 6, 2007)

Wellll I am single, I was engaged at one point but now we are just friend. I don't have a picture, though, because he kept the ring (only fair).

BUT My best friend, Tiffany, is getting married in June and I am her maid of honor, here is her ring:


----------



## Rachel48 (Apr 6, 2007)

Aww, thank you dentaldee. I just uploaded the close up picture of the ring . My ring design is simple.


----------



## AprilRayne (Apr 6, 2007)

Here's mine: Diamond Engagement Ring Set, 14K White Gold

except the middle is a full carat instead of a half and we put another band on the other side so there's three bands! I love it!


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 6, 2007)

thanx for the close ups.................very nice!!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 6, 2007)

Those are really pretty rings. I love 'em all.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Apr 6, 2007)

dont have one (ring or engagement)


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, here's a picture of mine (not the actual, but it's the exact same one):

It represents our past, present and future. It totals one carat and it's platinum.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow gorgeous rings!


----------



## MindySue (Apr 7, 2007)

ooh i love them..i cant wait to get one myself, hah


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

I couldn't find my pic on my desktop....so here's a pic of what it looks like. My ring is 1 1/2 carat center stone &amp; .30 on the sides &amp; it's platinum


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 7, 2007)

Everyone's man has great taste LOL! Very beautiful rings! I am sure they had help though, most men need it!


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is my ring.. it's not an engagement ring in the sense that it was a christmas present, we're not engaged.






It's 18 karat white and yellow gold with 32 small diamonds and 1 large diamond. I got it resized but I still think it's a little bit big. I love it. If the A-man asks me to marry him (which would be at least 5 years from now) he will buy me another one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Basically my mum taught me that anything can be an engagement ring, it doesn't have to be diamond. Hers is gorgeous, it was an antique ring when she bought it so its probably 150 years old now.. dark pink rubies and pearls. I am so in love with it. I only mentioned that so you don't feel restricted to diamonds. Have whatever makes you happy (for me, diamonds make me pretty damn happy!) and something that reflects your personal style and taste!

I love the idea of creating/designing your own engagement ring. It means so much more.


----------



## Jessica (Apr 7, 2007)

You're right....at least with me anyway. I cut out pics and put them in different places...like his jewlery box, tool box, glove compartment.....oh and on the computer as a screen saver. Isn't that terrible. I would've said yes if he gave me no ring when he asked me to marry him.:love5: He really is the love of my life!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful rings ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll have to take a pic of mine, but I have a 0.40 ct. Princess cut in a Tiffany setting. It's not a Tiffany ring, but Tiffany setting. I have little hands, so the stone doesn't look too small on me.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2007)

everyone's rings are sooo beautiful!!

i still need one (putting it off because i'd rather he save money), but lately i've been on a kick. i went to a jewelry store tonight and fell in love with this one and i'm soooo close to convincing toby to get it for me because the price is a bit steep, but whatever. i'm worth it LOL! i can't wait to get one, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 7, 2007)

Here is mine. I have 2 rings LOL they are 1/2 carat each princess cut. so total of 1 ct

im so happy this thread was made i looove looking at other peoples rings!!


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2007)

how pretty! i want princess cut, as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 7, 2007)

You ladies have some beautiful rings!


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

Ladies.

Everyones' engagement rings are beautiful!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Apr 9, 2007)

Theres some absolutely gorgeous rings in this thread wow

Ive only been with my bf a year and we aren't exactly rich, so no rings yet, but I really kind of cant wait when he gets me a ring I will be sooo happy I really want to be with him for ... forever maybe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I know he has some good taste ... he bought me a necklace and earrings set for this Christmas and nobody helped him picked out but its 100% exactly my style so gorgeous so I cant wait to see when he picks out a ring

Great thread I like rings lol


----------



## PaperFlowers (Apr 10, 2007)

I'll take another one tomorrow, a better shot if I can, but here are these  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Curiosity (Apr 10, 2007)

Beautiful rings! I love platinum and white gold!


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 10, 2007)

Ladies your engagement rings are beautiful! Im so jealous!

Im still waiting for MY ENGAGEMENT ring...we will be celebrating our 5 years this April. :hugs3: *sigh*

Well this is my dream engagement/bridal set rings!






I want it gold becuz my man doesnt like platinum.haha






OH theyre beautiful! I looooooove it!:yuck2:


----------



## KatJ (Apr 10, 2007)

Dang it, I cant find a pic of mine anywhere and my camera is dead. I'll have to take a picture later.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 10, 2007)

lovely bling blings


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 11, 2007)

I wish I could show you mine but I haven't go one yet:bowl2: All of ur guys rings look very pretty.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Apr 26, 2007)

i cant c the pic


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

Mine is almost identical to this one


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 26, 2007)

:7b: thats beautiful! Lucky you!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks doll!! He saved for a really long time, bless his heart.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 26, 2007)

very pretty, all!!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Apr 29, 2007)

&lt;----------------------- No Ring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( Lol

You All Have Beautiful Rings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

All your engagement rings are lovely!!!!

i always say, the bigger the better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## hilarious (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful rings everyone.


----------



## Sparko (Apr 30, 2007)

here's mine!







it's actually got 4 small diamond on the inside of the band too. my wedding ring matches exactly, but without the 3-stones. they're so gorgeous, i love them!

if you go here it'll tell you more about it if you REALLy want to read about it.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 30, 2007)

beautiful!


----------



## jessimau (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's mine. Very simple and exactly what I wanted: round cut brilliant diamond solitare in a 6-prong setting, at least one carat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2007)

i said this before in your original thread when you got engaged, but i love it! it's a classic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i'm bumping this thread cuz i wanna see more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Solimar (Oct 3, 2007)

Got that beauty last month &lt;3


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 3, 2007)

wow these are stunning damn now i want one!


----------



## krazykid90 (Oct 3, 2007)

I just got an engagement ring last weekend so I haven't had a chance to take any pics of it yet. I'll try to take pics of it before I send it in to have it fitted. Congragulations on the future engagement!


----------



## KellyB (Oct 3, 2007)

I LOVE that.....it's beautiful and different.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree! it's very pretty!


----------



## kisska3000 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have an antiquie ring which total weight is 1.5 carats actually and its platinum and i just love my band i wish the stone was a little bigger but what can you do. this is a picture of a similar ring but not exactly my ring. i tried to take a picture of it but it didn't really come out nice


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful rings! I want one now!! LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2007)

1.5 is big enough, girl! beautiful!


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is mine. I designed it myself and it was handmade for us by our 'now' favourite jeweller. We chose the diamond when drawing up the design with the jeweller. He made our wedding rings too.

These pics are the shots the jeweller emailed for my ok before he sent it to us.

I freaking LOVE my engagement ring!! My wedding band is a band of princess cut stones to match the engagement ring. I have really long skinny fingers, so this ring is delicate enough to look nice, and the stone big enough for 'wow' factor.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 3, 2007)

Beautiful rings!.


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont have a pic but mine is like this one only a tad smaller. we went together and chose it. its sapphire and diamonds


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have a 1ct. diamond flawless princess cut colitare ring in a special made setting


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's mine.......................................! haha Oh yeah, I dont have one yet =)

We are common law married for now. One day...sigh


----------



## Bexy (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually just got this ring for my Christmas/Anniversary gift a few years back. We got married the day after Christmas in 92'.

Mine is very similar to this one. In platinum with the pink stones on the side. The band is just a thin band with diamonds (they are princess cut) my stones on my ring are princess cut as well. I will take a pic as soon as I can. This will have to do for the time being.

Google Image Result for http://www.dbddiamonds.com/files/CTN00000/566.jpg

Lets try this instead.

http://www.dbddiamonds.com/files/CTN00000/566.jpg


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!

sounds pretty!!!


----------



## GameFox (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations for both you and your husband-to-be! I'm not even old enough to wed, but my dream ring would definitely have a heart-shaped diamond in the center--to symbolize my husband's love for me and his birthstone (in which I dearly hope my current boyfriend is the one)--that is surrounded by smaller rubies on either side to represent my own birthstone. It doesn't necessarily matter to me though because love is love.


----------

